# Canon 1Ds Mark II?



## rexbobcat (Nov 5, 2012)

So I'm looking for a good full frame camera that isn't break-the-bank expensive and has a decent enough feature set to accompany my other cameras. The 1DsII is currently around $1000-1300 on Ebay, so I thought it would be a really great deal for a full frame camera with the whole 1D body factor.

I've looked at the 5D classic, but for the price I feel I can get something a little more capable.

There's the 5DII, which is just slightly more expensive, and it has an excellent sensor plus video, but the AF is meh, and the ergonomics are very clunky. I just love the heavy industrial feel of the 1D bodies. Maybe I'm the only one? lol

And the 1DsIII is just too darn expensive still. lol

Is the 1DsII worth the $1000 in your opinion? I mean, I know that the sensor is older, but the 5DII in most aspects other than its sensor seems mediocre comparatively. And the 6D is an option but it seems too gimped.

I've tried to find tests also where the 1DsII, which only goes up to 3200 (and that's the H setting), is pushed to around 6400, which is where my 60D, which is rated for 860-ish ISO can shoot. I'm not sure how much noise that would push out of the image. 

What do y'all think? Would the 1Ds be a good start into full frame?


----------

